# Link to Private Messages is broker on start index



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

for some reason it is configured for *********.co.uk * correcting it in the address bar resolves the issue


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Stuart. You know I never realised that was a link I thought it was just information. The error must have been there since Jay sold the site as the forum's URL used to be tt - forum (without the spaces) and for some reason was changed to ttforum which caused a lot of things to stop working. Some were fixed soon after but we kept finding things. One of the biggest was the realisation that many of the links that people posted to other areas of the forum (e.g. Knowledge Bases) no longer functioned. I tried to get the owners to run a script to rattle through the data base and change all the URLs but that wasn't happening any time soon and in the mean time I discovered that I could apply a word censor filter that automatically changes posts to get rid of the hyphen on the fly and that the corrected link was actually used as the jump so it solved the issue. That's why you can't type and post ttforum with a hyphen in it.

Unfortunately, the word censor only works on the actual phpBB forum which I have access to and not the landing pages which are coded in HTML. To correct it I'll have to get technical support to edit the code. Simple fix with one key stroke. I'll flag it up to them. Thanks for finding and reporting it


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Sorry, for adding to your pile


----------

